# Freezing slabs post cure/pre smoke



## smokeybo (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi,

Due to timing I'm not able to smoke my slabs 2 days (pelicle time) after curing like I'd have liked.
Can I rinse and freeze the slabs until I'm ready to defrost them, let the pelicle form and then smoke them?
It will be another two weeks before I can smoke them and I don't want them sitting in cure for 24 days instead of 10 days.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 10, 2019)

sure why not, as long as they are fully cured, otherwise you'd want to continue the cure for the remaining  time needed,  after they are fully defrosted.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2019)

No worries.... cure salt will continue to work its equalization even if frozen.... whach your temp at thawing time.... go slow at fridge temp untill fully thawed.... you're ok...


----------



## ColtWKnight (Nov 11, 2019)

I recently did this because a reporter was coming to the house to do an article/video on smoking bacon. 

I had all the steps staged out, and on the day she was supposed to come we had 3" of rain and hurricane force winds. We postponed, and I tossed all stages in the freezer to hold for 2 weeks until we had amenable  weather. I couldnt tell a difference between the bacon frozen at various stages and the fresh.


----------

